# التهنئة بعيد الأضحى المبارك (1429هـ)



## احمد الجاف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اجمل التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله على المسلمين في العالم عامة وفي العراق خاصة راجيا دعواتكم ليتعافى العراق ويعود بلد الحضارة والعلم وتحية خاصة للعاملين على هذا المنتدى.


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*تهنئة واجبة لكل الأمة الاسلامية ولأعضاء وزوار الملتقي>>>>>*

_كل سنة وكل وصحة وسلام وربنا يفك أزمة أخواننا في غزة وفي كل مكانالامة الاسلامية والعربية بخير من أرض الله اللهم كن دائما مع المسلمين وانصرهم علي أعدائهم يارب العالمين._​


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 ديسمبر 2008)

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب تهنيء جميع الزملاء بعيد الأضحى المبارك وتتمنى لهم أسعد الأوقات دائما


----------



## shetos5 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

تهنئة قلبية لكل القائمين علي ادارة المنتدي وكل الاخوة الاعضاء وعلي كل المسلمين في كل مكان بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير.


----------



## عبيد العنزي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*اجمل التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك*
* اعاده الله على المسلمين في العالم بالخير والعافيه*
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال​


----------



## salem001 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسرني ان اتقدم لكم جميعا ادارة واعضاء الملتقى بأحر التهاني واعطر واطيب الاماني بمناسبة حلول
*عيد الاضحى المبارك*
اعاده الله على الامة الاسلامية والعربية باليمن والبركات والنصر والعزة .
تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر لنا ولكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير وهناء وسعادة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم / salem001


----------



## Amira 22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير
تقبل الله منا منكم صالح الاعمال
عيد سعيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانتم بخير *


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بألف ألف خير


----------



## تولين (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*


----------

